# Great Morning Orange Beach 1.12.15



## Lynchmobb (Jan 13, 2015)

Headed out around 730 this morning and fished for 2 hours. Lost 1, caught one slot red and landed my personal best Bull 40 inches. Took at least 25-30 minutes to get in because as always, hooked up on my smallest rod/ pompano rig!
Awesome way to start the week.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

You need to stay on the beach with poles out.  You have a jump start on a good week.:yes:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice fish. Gotta love the light tackle.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Great 1st post. I may hate you though. I worked all day. Welcome anyway!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that is an awesome first post. are they all gonna be like this?

jack


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------



## Lynchmobb (Jan 13, 2015)

thanks for the welcome, doubtful if they'll all be that good, but hoping!


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Beautiful bull red!


----------



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and nice red.


----------

